# X'S



## carmella25 (Jan 28, 2004)

*X\'S*

I wanted to know if I am the only one who cant see any post icons gallary pics, or any thing all I see are x's in that field can someone help help me out?


----------



## Allandra (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: X\'S*

I see all of the photos in the photo gallery.  Maybe you need to adjust / update your system's settings.


----------



## carmella25 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: X\'S*

Hi,
I could see pictures on any other site that I visit except this one. 

Do you know what I should do exactly to see the pics?

Ive already tried resetting.

Thanks


----------



## angelsanrainbows (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: X\'S*

Carmella I have XP at home and I have the same problem. I have adjust the setting every which way and still only have problem on LHCF. I think it is XP and the forums o/s perhaps. I have NT at work and I see no Xs when I use my PC @ work. If I figure it out at home I will notify you. I think it might be XP security upgrades , patches or something.


----------



## CurlyCrly (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: X\'S*

I have XP (professional) and see all the pictures.


----------



## carmella25 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: X\'S*

[ QUOTE ]
*angelsanrainbows said:* 
Carmella I have XP at home and I have the same problem. I have adjust the setting every which way and still only have problem on LHCF. I think it is XP and the forums o/s perhaps. I have NT at work and I see no Xs when I use my PC @ work. If I figure it out at home I will notify you. I think it might be XP security upgrades , patches or something. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks let me know when you figure it out.  Ive been trying everything.


----------



## sbg4evr (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: X\'S*

Do you have a firewall on your pc?  I have to adjust my settings in my firewall whenever I logon or I see Xs where pictures or avatars should be.


----------



## carmella25 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: X\'S*

I found out what the problem was.  I had to adjust some security setting in my Norton Anti Virus.  Everything is working now.

Thanks for your help.


----------

